# What Breeder did you get your Golden from?



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Golden Sunrise Retrievers GoldenSunriseRetrievers

She is located in Michigan. She also has 1 beautiful fur baby still looking for a nice, loving home


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Golden Sunrise Retrievers GoldenSunriseRetrievers
> 
> She is located in Michigan. She also has 1 beautiful fur baby still looking for a nice, loving home


I do have one little baby boy left - His name is Toby. Here are some pictures of him.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tomiskaway Kennels, Brampton Ontario  She doesn't have a website or I'd post it..lol.

Very nice lady.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Ida Red in Atlanta Georgia... well known in field trial circles.. has trained up 3 field champions himself .... kind of a grumpy old fart like me, but you can take what he says to the bank.. he is definitely for the betterment of the breed.. if you want to know anything about field goldens, Jim is the guy to ask..


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

telsmith1 said:


> I do have one little baby boy left - His name is Toby. Here are some pictures of him.


OMG I LOVE TOBY!!!!! He needs a home here in Ohio. He told me so!!!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> OMG I LOVE TOBY!!!!! He needs a home here in Ohio. He told me so!!!


He is a sweetie.....Call me if you are interested. My number is on my website.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> OMG I LOVE TOBY!!!!! He needs a home here in Ohio. He told me so!!!


Lisa...quite talking about it and Bite the bullet and give Tobey a home.....


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I got mine from a backyard breeder, no fancy name or anything, both parents are certified and came with paperwork.

I never really wanted a dog, but one day we got a call and came home with a little puppy, best thing to ever happen in our lives.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

You are right Mary. But it's all about the Benjamins baby!!! I have one in college and it's right after xmas so I should say it's all about the LACK of the Benjamins LOL . We'll see.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

OMG now I'm thinking about getting that last puppy too....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> OMG now I'm thinking about getting that last puppy too....



I don't think she ships out of state... but I happen to live right near her (as I just found out)... nyah nyah


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I don't think she ships out of state... but I happen to live right near her (as I just found out)... nyah nyah



Where do you live????? We are in Milan, just south of Ann Arbor.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> You are right Mary. But it's all about the Benjamins baby!!! I have one in college and it's right after xmas so I should say it's all about the LACK of the Benjamins LOL . We'll see.


Come on ...if I can do it you can...I got 1 also in college.... I just dont feed my son as well.....lol..........


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I don't think she ships out of state... but I happen to live right near her (as I just found out)... nyah nyah


I am actually shipping a puppy from this litter to California. It will be the first time that I have shipped, so I am nervous. But we will see how it goes and go from there. If all goes well I would consider doing it again.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Come on ...if I can do it you can...I got 1 also in college.... I just dont feed my son as well.....lol..........


LOL too funny. I think I hijacked the thread too :uhoh: OOOPS


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie is from show breeders on the east coast....... a family got her and found out the husband had allergies to her.. 










Maggie came from a breeder in southern Mo.... who breeds field lines.......









Hootie was from a breeder in Il..... he was turned into the rescue after his owner had a stroke......... Field line as well....


----------



## watermarkbradley (Jan 1, 2007)

Her name is Barb Smith and she lives in Hamburg, NY. She also breeds Goldendoodles.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Princess Bella said:


> I got mine from a backyard breeder, no fancy name or anything, both parents are certified and came with paperwork.
> 
> I never really wanted a dog, but one day we got a call and came home with a little puppy, best thing to ever happen in our lives.


We are in Texas also, i would love to know who your breeder is...im familiar with most in that area!


----------



## watermarkbradley (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is a picture of our bundle of joy!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Our breeder is from Chehalis, Washington...about an hour and a half south of us. My sister-in-law found his number in the classifieds and I talked to him a few times on the phone... The guy was very nice and made two special trips to Olympia....to deliver Samson to my brother-in-law.

I think they go by Mountain Springs Kennels....but we really don't know much about him...


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Booker came from GreyLaur Goldens in Orillia Ontario, sorry, she doesn't have a website


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We also got Carson from a backyard breeder, located in Oregon City, OR. We visited a few times and the thing that impressed me was that they weren't just cranking the puppies out. This was the 3rd litter on thier female and they were gonna spay her, and not breed anymore. The father belonged to thier inlaws and both had no history of allergies or HD in thier pedigrees.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie came from Mars or the moon or somewhere


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Lexie came from Markey Kennel in Blanchester Ohio.


Is that an imaginary breeder?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

telsmith1 said:


> LOL too funny. I think I hijacked the thread too :uhoh: OOOPS


No way Jose lol - I did I did. I want that baby to have a goood home


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Is that an imaginary breeder?


I think it's hilarious how everytime Lisa post's something about her golden somebody turns it into her "imaginary" golden. LOL, it makes me laugh...alot.  :lol: :bowrofl:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL it's a good thing I have thick skin. You must have thick skin to own a dog. LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> LOL it's a good thing I have thick skin. You must have thick skin to own a dog. LOL


Especially an imaginary dog huh? :lol:


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Lisa...quite talking about it and Bite the bullet an give Tobey a home.....


i agree toby is for you  : : :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz came from Tanbark Goldens in Wisconsin. They "specialize" in performance Goldens, mostly for obedience, but their dogs also really excel in agility and field work and, above all, are wonderful companion animals. Quiz's dad is an OTCH (obedience trial chamion), MH, AX/AXJ, UDX, VCD2, TD dog. Lots of OTCH dogs on both sides of the pedigree, as well as many of the top working obedience dogs.

We hope to live up to at least half of his families accomplishments! 

Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL...... Rick is just jealous because I can actually answer questions for people instead of saying "well welcome to the forum i'm sure somebody hear will have a better answer than me" LOL

:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is a picture of Augie's dad (on the right) and his grandpa (on the left):


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Especially an imaginary dog huh? :lol:


Is it imaginary thick skin? I'm imaginarily confused....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Here is a picture of Augie's dad (on the right) and his grandpa (on the left):


WOW!!! Those sure are some good lookin' doggies.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> I see SO many beautiful Goldens here, i thought it might be kind of fun to see where our Goldens came from! If you would like you can put the kennel name or breeders name...If you dont feel comfortable with giving specifics, thats ok! (this isnt for endorsing a particular breeder, just for fun!) You can Post pics too if you would like! =) Cant wait!
> : :wave:
> Summer


Allie, you started the thread, but didn't tell us about yours. Do tell!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Denali came from a backyard breeder here in Colorado. One of my students has two goldens and they bred them. Probable not the best way to go, but so far so good.

Gretzky was a rescue, but I was told he came from a breeder south of Denver. The president of the rescue didn't seem to thrilled with this particular breeder, but Gretzky is turning out the be an awesome dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Who are Augie's dad and grandpa?

Starlite came from a Kansas puppy mill


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

telsmith1 said:


> Allie, you started the thread, but didn't tell us about yours. Do tell!



I second that and wanted to know as well. Why didn't you share your information?


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Here is a picture of Augie's dad (on the right) and his grandpa (on the left):


HOBO is Augies grandpa!? I LOVE Hobo! And the dad is Rotor right? LOVE THOSE DOGS!!!: Beautiful! VERY PRETTY!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Who are Augie's dad and grandpa?


Augie's dad is American/Canadian Champion GFA's Love Makes the World Go Round. His grandpa is BIS BISS Am. Ch. Summits MR Bojangles OS SDHF... I have no idea what any of those initials mean! His pedigree says he is a 3 time National Best of Breed winner for 2003, 2004, 2006. I just found this picture:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> HOBO is Augies grandpa!? I LOVE Hobo! And the dad is Rotor right? LOVE THOSE DOGS!!!: Beautiful! VERY PRETTY!



Yep, that's them  We were all in awe when we met Rotor. He came gliding out to us like a dream... such a beautiful gait.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Augie's dad is American/Canadian Champion GFA's Love Makes the World Go Round. His grandpa is BIS BISS Am. Ch. Summits MR Bojangles OS SDHF... I have no idea what any of those initials mean!


BIS = Best in Show 
BISS = Best in Specialty Show
OS = Outstanding Sire
SDHF = Show Dog Hall of Fame


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Yep, that's them  We were all in awe when we met Rotor. He came gliding out to us like a dream... such a beautiful gait.


I have heard that Rotor is a dream indeed! What a pretty boy! I love that smile he gives in some of his pics! Did you buy him directly from Micki?

Hobo is an amazing Golden...I have never seen him personally, so i cant tell you what he looks like in person, but has a beautiful winning record!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I second that and wanted to know as well. Why didn't you share your information?


I guess she isn't going to answer us Lexie's Mom... Maybe she doesn't have a Golden?


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmm yep, thats it, i dont have any Goldens at all...(look at my avatar...)

Actually since i am a breeder i figured i shouldnt post where my Goldens are from, so as to not endorse anyone openly.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL why would she want to know about where are dogs came from and not share her own story. I guess she's "not comfortable" sharing that information as she said in her opening thread.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Hmmm yep, thats it, i dont have any Goldens at all...(look at my avatar...)
> 
> Actually since i am a breeder i figured i shouldnt post where my Goldens are from, so as to not endorse anyone openly.




Then why did you even start this thread. That's just rude


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Hmmm yep, thats it, i dont have any Goldens at all...(look at my avatar...)
> 
> Actually since i am a breeder i figured i shouldnt post where my Goldens are from, so as to not endorse anyone openly.


Why would you ask everyone else then? We would like to know where yours are from since you started the thread.

Anyone can post a picture of a golden, that dosesn't mean you have one


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Other breeders posted their own sites, so why not?


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Whats rude about people being able to share pictures and stories about where they got their Goldens? So because i havent posted my "story" i cant post to this forum?


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Other breeders posted their own sites, so why not?


That is exactly my point...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She does this to IN other forums as well...its ok for her to know where your dogs are from ...but NOT hers....... I agree just plan RUDENESS.....................


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I can't wait for the OHIO STATE game on Monday. Maybe i'll dress up Mandy i mean Lexie in her tshirt lol


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Whats rude about people being able to share pictures and stories about where they got their Goldens? So because i havent posted my "story" i cant post to this forum?


If you are going to ask other people, then at least be willing to share yours as well. Otherwise it is considered rude.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

telsmith1 said:


> Why would you ask everyone else then? We would like to know where yours are from since you started the thread.
> 
> Anyone can post a picture of a golden, that dosesn't mean you have one


Yeah youre right...That dog in the avatar isnt my male named Legend...he belongs to someone else all together...
(i also didnt put his CGC and 2 legs of his CD on him...that must have been someone else too...)

Geez this is a very "touchy" forum...YIKES!!! Think ill go back to the nice forum!!!:wave:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

how about those buckeyes!!!! GO BUCKS


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Yeah youre right...That dog in the avatar isnt my male named Legend...he belongs to someone else all together...
> (i also didnt put his CGC and 2 legs of his CD on him...that must have been someone else too...)
> 
> Geez this is a very "touchy" forum...YIKES!!! Think ill go back to the nice forum!!!:wave:


So then tell us about your dogs.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> She does this in to other forums as well...its ok for her to know where your dogs are from ...but NOT hers....... I agree just plan RUDENESS.....................


Oh Please Mary, you didnt put where yours were from either and when i asked you a while back you said that the breeder wouldnt want their name shared....REMEMBER?? I feel the same way, i dont post openly the names of MY breeders because when you are showing dogs or doing other activities i think its rude to do that without asking permission first. If you just own a pet, then it doesnt matter....its a different thing having a show puppy/performance puppy....

Stop stirring the pot, i know that is all you are good at, but give it a rest!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Oh Please Mary, you didnt put where yours were from either and when i asked you a while back you said that the breeder wouldnt want their name shared....REMEMBER?? I feel the same way, i dont post openly the names of MY breeders because when you are showing dogs or doing other activities i think its rude to do that without asking permission first. *If you just own a pet, then it doesnt matter*
> 
> Stop stirring the pot, i know that is all you are good at, but give it a rest!


Wow, If you just own a pet, then it doesn't matter. I am floored at that comment. So, beacuse I do not show my dogs, they aren't sh**?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Oh Please Mary, you didnt put where yours were from either and when i asked you a while back you said that the breeder wouldnt want their name shared....REMEMBER?? I feel the same way, i dont post openly the names of MY breeders because when you are showing dogs or doing other activities i think its rude to do that without asking permission first. If you just own a pet, then it doesnt matter....its a different thing having a show puppy/performance puppy....
> 
> Stop stirring the pot, i know that is all you are good at, but give it a rest!



and as a breeder yourself and feeling the way you do about sharing the information, why exactly DID you start this thread again? who is stirring? hmmmm


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh my word, thats not what i said! I said it didnt matter about sharing the breeders info! Why are you all SO defensive!!!?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> I have heard that Rotor is a dream indeed! What a pretty boy! I love that smile he gives in some of his pics! Did you buy him directly from Micki?
> 
> !


Yes, we did!

Wow, I went out to take Augie for a walk and this thread took an odd turn.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I guess Tucker is worthless since I'm not showing him... oh wait...he's only 4 months old, he can't be shown yet.

BTW. I think most breeders are PROUD to have their name put out there, what business wouldn't want to be recognized.

They're not gonna breed dogs then say shhh , dont tell ANYONE who we are ????

I just don't see why you can't post your breeder if you're asking everyone else to.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Oh Please Mary, you didnt put where yours were from either and when i asked you a while back you said that the breeder wouldnt want their name shared....REMEMBER?? I feel the same way, i dont post openly the names of MY breeders because when you are showing dogs or doing other activities i think its rude to do that without asking permission first. If you just own a pet, then it doesnt matter....its a different thing having a show puppy/performance puppy....
> 
> Stop stirring the pot, i know that is all you are good at, but give it a rest!


Your right Summer ...I didnt tell you..because you always want to know about our dogs and nothing about yours.... and god forbid if there not show dogs you look down on them ... and dont say your dont.... Your truely are a HUGE HUGE SNOB.......... And your have pissed several ppl off in the past and alot of ppl dont really think highly of you and your so call breeding .....


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Why is it wierd for me to post about where everyone got their goldens and for everyone to share pics? Other times this has been done people find out that their dogs are related, from the same breeders, same litters or same area....So because i wont openly endorse the breeders i purchased my dogs from, there is something wrong with me? (when dealing with show potential dogs/puppies breeders are generally very touchy about even having their dogs posted on public forums) How is that rude? My intentions for starting this were for fun, and to just be able to share. I love seeing pics and hearing about dogs from breeders that i know!

Oh well, apparantly this has been turned into something it was not meant to be, so i will no longer be posting to this forum. You guys are far too defensive to even have any new members step in and have a good time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Gee Summer... who seems to stirr the pot?????????????????????????????


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Yes, we did!
> 
> Wow, I went out to take Augie for a walk and this thread took an odd turn.


My thoughts exactly..holy moly lmao


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Allie and the Gang =) said:


> Oh my word, thats not what i said! I said it didnt matter about sharing the breeders info! Why are you all SO defensive!!!?


What is the difference whether it is a pet or a show puppy? Maybe someone is looking for a show breeder and wanted to know where everyone got theirs from?


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I guess Tucker is worthless since I'm not showing him... oh wait...he's only 4 months old, he can't be shown yet.
> 
> BTW. I think most breeders are PROUD to have their name put out there, what business wouldn't want to be recognized.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I breed Goldens as well. I put my heart, soul AND tons of money into my dogs and I think they are just as worthy as a show dog. I have produced show quality dogs out of my non-showed dogs. I will never show my dogs - too much politics involved that I have no urge to get caught up in. I produce healthy, friendly, loving PETS. Ask Katiesmommy about what type of breeder i am....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dunno... I just think it's odd that we'll all post our breeder info but you won't participate, so why start the thread if you don't wish to share...

I know, let's all post our credit card numbers! But I won't post mine... lol j/k


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I think you should be proud to tell us your breeder. I know I am. Anytime I see someone that wants to own a golden..I will proudly give my breeders info to them.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

sorry we hurt your feelings but I'm confused about this whole thing. You are curious about where other dogs came from and reluctant to share your own without permission. Ok, like i said before, why start such a thread then? I don't show Lexie nor would I even with the proper certs etc. I choose her to be a pet only not a money maker for me. Not that there is anything wrong with showing, because there certainly isn't. We all get dogs for different reasons. Mine is just different than yours. Doesn't mean that I don't love her or she's not as perfect as show dog IMO. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Wow, I went out to take Augie for a walk and this thread took an odd turn.


I only left to eat dinner! Seems like everyone knows everyone else.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My Jesse came from a small hobby breeder in Maryland, called Delmarva Goldens... Trying to lighten it up here.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

telsmith1 said:


> I am actually shipping a puppy from this litter to California. It will be the first time that I have shipped, so I am nervous. But we will see how it goes and go from there. If all goes well I would consider doing it again.


I hope it goes well and that you keep shipping cos I love yr puppies and dogs and will be interested in one,in a couple yrs.Laurie
PS:I got my dog from a newpaper ad and don't regret it.I got lucky.Both parents were health checked and red which I wanted.She doesn't come from a grand breeder but she is healthy and happy.She also loves flyball.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

OK, Im going to go play with Toby and the other pups to calm down. Sorry everyone (except Allie) for going off like that. I will be back later.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank you vrocco for the "love"  

Breath let's all breath. I hate to run someone off for something so stupid. I just wanted to know the purpose of the thread if you aren't going to share you own. That's it. I'm over it. We lost and she isn't going to share it. 

I think we have a nice and friendly forum!!!!! Better than the others out there imo.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree Lexie. This forum is great!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> My Jesse came from a small hobby breeder in Maryland, called Delmarva Goldens... Trying to lighten it up here.


So Vern.......... Is your dogs information TOP SECERT???????


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> So Vern.......... Is your dogs information TOP SECERT???????


Naaaahhh It's all right here: LOL


Delmarva Golden Retrievers

I definitely don't want anyone to run off mad. Hopefully we can keep this friendly :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'd post my breeders' website but she doesn't have one.

I wonder if she'd mind if I made one for her...lol


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Who is that person that started this thread? Seems a little sneaky and odd to me that she doesn't want to give up her own information but is fishing around for everyone elses. Maybe she's a backyard breeder looking to bring in more breeding dogs? You think?


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I get the feeling I'm missing something here.....:uhoh:  

Marley's Dad is: "Harley"

Pedigree: BIS, BISS, AmCH Tempo's Easy Rider BISS, SDHF

and his Mom is: "Tralee"

Pedigree: AM CH Ducat Tender Is The Night NAP, NAC, NJC,TNG-N

I think he looks like his daddy so far..... If anyone is looking for a breeder, Marley's breeder is GREAT!! All clearances are in place (ofa, heart, thyroid, cerf) and in my opinion she's doing everything the right way. When I spoke to her on the phone she answered every question before I could ask it. Even though I was interested in a female, she really impressed me and since she had two males left, I got baby Marley and couldn't be happier. Marley and I hope to go on to do therapy work. He's done with beginner obedience and we move on to intermediate next week.  

Below are pics of Marley as a baby......:smooch:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gracie's mom said:


> Who is that person that started this thread? Seems a little sneaky and odd to me that she doesn't want to give up her own information but is fishing around for everyone elses. Maybe she's a backyard breeder looking to bring in more breeding dogs? You think?


I just think its very ODD ... that there are other breeders on this forum who gave there info and have beautiful dogs and nothing to hide... so Im thinking maybe there is something to be hidden......


> "Stop stirring the pot, i know that is all you are good at, but give it a rest!


 So Summer , as for stirring the pot...how come in other forum when there is always trouble , your always in the middle of it and the threads *always* are getting deleted...and that goes for your threads you start as well?????????????????


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Maggies Mom,
Thanks for responding. I read through the entire thread and if she is a reputable breeder then she should want to share all of her information also. Breeder have websites and everything else. Something is definitely not on the up and up with her. Sounds to me like a backyard breeder wanting information of other breeders she may be able to buy a breeding bitch or stud to add to her pack


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

After reading this thread, I now feel stressed. :doh: 

*backs away slowly*


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> After reading this thread, I now feel stressed. :doh:
> 
> *backs away slowly*


Really? I'm new here and I'm feeling angry. Someone would ask or poll everyone about where their dogs came from and not offer up her own information. I'm afraid she is going to go out and collect dogs and either start or continue a backyard breeding facility. Oh, those poor dogs.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Almost makes ya wonder if we SHOULD say where we get our dogs from...hmm??


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Wow, I went out to take Augie for a walk and this thread took an odd turn.


Yeah...no kidding. I went to install a new soundcard on the kids' computer....

And it seems some are joking and some are not.....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah...no kidding. I went to install a new soundcard on the kids' computer....
> 
> And it seems some are joking and some are not.....



I think it's calmed down. Go look at how i edited my post on where i got Lexie.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL From the MOON!!! Thats awesome.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Lexie came from Mars or the moon or somewhere


LOL!!! I love that. I hear all the best dogs come from Mars. You must have paid a fortune!:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sooo....do cats come from Venus...?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Sooo....do cats come from Venus...?


Yes but only the reputable ones LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Seems there's stuff being missed here...as I have no idea why this thread took the turn it did....

But I'm closing the thread so it doesn't keep going...


----------

